# Ariens Deluxe 28+ review



## Dave C

I've had the opportunity to use my new orange machine for some significant snow removal and figured I'd post my thoughts on it here.

This is the 28+ 9210327 with the Ax 291 14.5 ft lb motor and knobby tires. Bought if from a local dealer, $1300 delivered and running.

Power wise, it's a beast. Chugs through 16" of powder without even a grunt. Throws snow across the street into my neighbor's yard. Traction is fair, probably could use chains - not sure about that. Glad I didn't get the lesser version with standard tires.

The jury is still out on the Auto-Turn feature. On one hand it's very easy to maneuver on flat pavement, but under power it has a mind of its own especially in reverse. You gotta be careful getting close to cars in the driveway, if one wheel digs in you could have an incident.

I only have about 4 hours on it so far, so can't comment on reliability yet. But overall I'm seriously pleased.


----------



## liftoff1967

Dave C said:


> I only have about 4 hours on it so far


Don't forget to get that factory oil out of the engine, assuming you have not already done so. (first 5 hours is recommended)


----------



## Normex

You are possibly aware that installing Armour skids improves the Auto-turn for many members here. Just saying and +1 on Lift off comment.


----------



## jjlrrw

Well after almost 3 hours of use not very happy I also have a older 8/24. The 8/24 went to our Cabin up North and I was planning to use the Deluxe 28 for home use. Auto turn seems ok if you're moving at a snails pace but at normal walking speed I would rather have the feature of the 8/24 one wheel unlocked, traction is fair at best not sure if the larger tires are to blame but again the 8/24 smaller tires much better. While using it today guess what... stuck in high gear, no reverse sounds like the shift fork has came apart like so many others. After clearing snow it will be going back to dealer really sucks will need to find trailer and waste 3 hours of my time. Maybe they will buy it back... maybe they will have a used 8 year old 8/24 and trade, slim chance


----------



## Ccharette

jjlrrw said:


> Well after almost 3 hours of use not very happy I also have a older 8/24. The 8/24 went to our Cabin up North and I was planning to use the Deluxe 28 for home use. Auto turn seems ok if you're moving at a snails pace but at normal walking speed I would rather have the feature of the 8/24 one wheel unlocked, traction is fair at best not sure if the larger tires are to blame but again the 8/24 smaller tires much better. While using it today guess what... stuck in high gear, no reverse sounds like the shift fork has came apart like so many others. After clearing snow it will be going back to dealer really sucks will need to find trailer and waste 3 hours of my time. Maybe they will buy it back... maybe they will have a used 8 year old 8/24 and trade, slim chance


. Follow the link in the Ariens forum. Had to put the shift fork back together on mine yesterday, not happy, takes 30 minutes. Print the schematic of the 2 washers that fell off, don't forget to straighten out forks.


----------



## Dave C

Oil change and skids are on my agenda. Think I'll keep the old Craftsman around for backup...


----------



## Biketrax

*Any more positive reviews?*

Would like to hear more reviews from A deluxe28+ owners
And comparisons especially those _who own previous models._
I have a good opportunity to buy one.
Just spill out the *PRO AND CONS.*
From what I understand there is a learning/understanding curve on the auto turn.
thanks


----------



## Blue Hill

jjlrrw said:


> Well after almost 3 hours of use not very happy I also have a older 8/24. The 8/24 went to our Cabin up North and I was planning to use the Deluxe 28 for home use. Auto turn seems ok if you're moving at a snails pace but at normal walking speed I would rather have the feature of the 8/24 one wheel unlocked, traction is fair at best not sure if the larger tires are to blame but again the 8/24 smaller tires much better. While using it today guess what... stuck in high gear, no reverse sounds like the shift fork has came apart like so many others. After clearing snow it will be going back to dealer really sucks will need to find trailer and waste 3 hours of my time. Maybe they will buy it back... maybe they will have a used 8 year old 8/24 and trade, slim chance


Check your tire inflation. That for me was very important. Both tires have to have the same PSI. After that make sure your bucket is sitting level. Instructions are on the Ariens page here. You might be surprised what a difference this makes.


----------



## fixer5000

i have the 921035 deluxe 28 plus. 250cc briggs engine. added plastic skids and i like the way this thing works. only issue ive had so far was a hairpin clip broke from the auger drive control handle attachment. easy fix on the fly for me. it worked very well on all the snow we had last snow season...over 100 inches !!


----------



## PixMan

I have a Deluxe 28+ model 921037 with AX414 motor. I bought it new in February 2015 for $1400 and had the local dealer deliver it fully assembled and ready to go.

Having used it for the worst of that 110" inches of snow we got over the course of the 2014-2015 winter season, I have had to replace one broken shear pin and....nothing else. No lost parts, no adjustments needed, nothing but pure joy every time I pushed the primer 4 times and pulled the handle ONCE.

Dealers, at least the good and knowledgeable ones, add _value_ in that what they deliver is assembled correctly, adjusted right and work perfect.


----------



## mobiledynamics

PixMan -

Looking at the 24" SHO.
Sadly the 3 closest Ariens dealers ....they all seem more miss than hit.

Same goes for the Honda dealers I'm looking at.
So, I guess I might as well mailorder either way and same on tax...

I was planning on local for service value. 

For those who happen to read this post, armour skids or poly skids
I've read more than 1 review on auto turn and fishtailing..


----------



## PixMan

Your location doesn't show so I'm not sure if I could help you find the machine you want at a local dealer. I get around MA quite a bit but that doesn't help if you're in AK.


----------

